# Power for Probotix CNC machines?



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

On the Probotix website I only found this:
Power Requirements [email protected] for Control System, [email protected] for optional VFD Spindle

and for the spindle:
2.2KW VFD specification:
Input voltage: 220V+/15% 20Amp
Output voltage: 208-240V (Analogous to Input voltage)
Input Frequency: 48-63HZ
Output Frequency: 0-400HZ
Input Phase: 1 phase, 3 Phase
Output: 3 Phase
How close to the machine should my 110V and 220V outlets be?
Should they be overhead or is it better to have them to the side or front of the machine, maybe at the height of the stand?
Do I need an additional power shutoff switch?

Any other comments/insights before I get the electrical work done?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The computer, control box, and power for the router is plugged into a normal power strip that I mounted on the side of my shop built frame. The power cord for the monitor also plugs into it. Nothing fancy at all.

I run a Bosch 1617, not a spindle. The Bosch plugs into a supplied outlet on the Asteroid.


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> The computer, control box, and power for the router is plugged into a normal power strip that I mounted on the side of my shop built frame. The power cord for the monitor also plugs into it. Nothing fancy at all.
> 
> I run a Bosch 1617, not a spindle. The Bosch plugs into a supplied outlet on the Asteroid.


Thanks for your response. I need to install a new 220V outlet for the spindle with a new 20A breaker and probably two new 110V outlets (as I already have 3 routers and some other machines on the existing garage circuits). I like to be able to walk around the CNC machine easily/completely so I was thinking to install the outlets on an overhead garage beam right above the Probotix but don't know if this is a good idea and if the cords supplied with the machine are long enough to reach the beam, including travel of the spindle along a 50in long bed (Nebula).


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Get a heavy duty power strip/surge protector with a long cord. Run it's cord up to the outlet and plug all the CNC power cords into it. I have walking room all around my meteor and love it. My single power cord runs across the floor to an outlet but I have a cord protector over it. No access to the ceiling in the room it is in.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Exactly the questions I confronted a couple of months ago, and I didn't do the research that you're doing. Good for you.

The electrical equipment all wants to live under the front edge of the unit, so that's where the 110v plug strip goes. It is *also* where you need a switchable outlet for the 220v. The power supply for the 220v spindle is not switchable, so unless you want to do a trip to the breaker box before and after every session, it needs a switch installed. Somewhere.


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

rrrun said:


> Exactly the questions I confronted a couple of months ago, and I didn't do the research that you're doing. Good for you.
> 
> The electrical equipment all wants to live under the front edge of the unit, so that's where the 110v plug strip goes. It is *also* where you need a switchable outlet for the 220v. The power supply for the 220v spindle is not switchable, so unless you want to do a trip to the breaker box before and after every session, it needs a switch installed. Somewhere.


Thanks rrrun! Are you saying the spindle cannot be turned off, except by unplugging from the outlet or tripping the breaker or using a powerstrip? If so, seems weird, is that a safety issue? And how long is the power cord from the spindle? I can't find images of the Probotix machines showing power cables (I like to have the electrical work done before the machine arrives).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It may be different, but my Asteroid came with the receptacle mounted in a box on the gantry. The power cable ran through the wiring harness back to the control box. That is for a router which I use so it may be different for a spindle installation.

Note the switch on the router itself stays in the "ON" position. So I can shut it down if I need to. The CNC control box starts the router when I run a file. And that's all I know about CNC's! :-(

Looking at their website, it appears the pics are generic for all of the machines, but the gray plastic box that houses the receptacle is shown mounted on the gantry.

And couple of pics of mine. Sorry for the sawdust. Been a busy day.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

You do not want to have any type of switch between VFD and spindle. You can have a switch in power line feeding VFD. Make sure it is a single throw, two pole switch (switch both hot leads). I have a switch on mine and make sure VFD power is cut before bit changes. I have a friend who has had 3 close calls with spindle starting during bit changes when doing one with g-code supposedly in a paused state. I take no chances and kill power. VFD takes about 5 seconds to power back up before I can hit start. My safety and piece of mind is worth 5 seconds of waiting. 

Have your 240 plug wired where convenient. Make an extension cord to reach where you can plug in the 240 spindle cable from cnc. Terminate the extension in a box with your two pole switch and a plug for the CNC VFD cable. Mount box where it is easy to switch off when doing bit changes. Killing power to VFD should not kill power to the rest of CNC, so can be done when code is stopped for M6 command (g-code bit change).

My .02

Richard


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

vandomme2 said:


> Thanks rrrun! Are you saying the spindle cannot be turned off, except by unplugging from the outlet or tripping the breaker or using a powerstrip? If so, seems weird, is that a safety issue? And how long is the power cord from the spindle? I can't find images of the Probotix machines showing power cables (I like to have the electrical work done before the machine arrives).


Yes, my power converter for the air-cooled spindle does not have an off switch. One detail I intend to fix one of these days.

The spindle itself (installed at the factory) does not have a power plug that I had to deal with. Once the converter was hard wired, the spindle had power.

The power converter came with a 6' power cord, which *just* reached the pigtail I had installed for the 220v feed. So, it works but it's not a perfect setup for me. Yet.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I turn my spindle on with the on/off button on the VFD. But I have a manual set up. Got it just before they came out with the automatic ones. Think I kind of like it this way.


----------

